# Amice



## jazyk

Bună ziua,

Am văzut recent în filmuri cu subtitluri în romană că se foloseşte vocativul amice. Am crezut întotdeauna că în vocativ se foloseşte articolul cu numele comune, aşadar amicule. Vedeţi orice diferenţă între amice şi amicule?

Mulţumesc.


----------



## farscape

Amic vine de la franţuzescul ami - prieten, şi nu există decât in forma ”amice” la vocativ. (Posesiv: amicul meu)

De fapt, nu prea vad o regulă, unele numele proprii sau apelative masculine primesc un ”e” la sfârşit:

prieten - prietene
bărbat - bărbate
vecin - vecine
Ştefan - Ştefane
Mircea - Mirceo (mai rar întălnit)
Florin - Florine

Dar întâlnim şi alte forme:

măgar - măgarule (insultă)
prost - prostule (insultă)
Radu - Radule
George - ?
Maria - Mărio (mai rar întălnit)

Best,


----------



## anto33

Din "Gramatica limbii române" de Gh. Constantinescu Dobridor:

„Vocativul este o situaţie aparte faţă de celelalte cazuri deoarece nu apare decât la substantivele care desemnează persoane, fiinţe sau obiecte personificate. Este caracterizat prin intonaţie suplimentară specifică, prin afixele caracteristice -*e*, -*ule* (la masculine şi neutre singular), -*o* (la feminine singular) şi -*lor* (la pluralul tuturor genurilor) şi printr-o topică mobilă, însoţită de virgulă sau semnul exclamării.
Prin marea sa libertate de mişcare şi prin numărul relativ mare de afixe caracteristice, vocativul capătă diferite întrebuinţări stilistice. Încă din 1931, Al.Graur semnala existenţa în limba română a unei forme de vocativ în -*ule*, cu sens peiorativ care dubla posibilitatea de formare a vocativului românesc: _măgarule!_- faţă de _măgare!_ Acest tip de vocativ cu desinenţă expresivă s-a extins apoi şi la substantivele folosite cu sens calificativ; "desinenţa" specifică -*ule* a adus cu ea sensul peiorativ, pe care l-a impus acestor substantive care au circulat paralel cu vechile forme în -*e* sau cu noile forme identice cu nominativul: _măcelarule!_ -faţă de: _măcelare!_ sau _măcelar!_, _birjarule!_- faţă de: _birjare! _sau _birjar!_ sau _zugravule!_ faţă de _zugrave!_ sau _zugrav! _etc.
Multe substantive au la forma de vocativ o valoare stilistică: _copilule!_ sau _copiilor!_, folosite cu sens peiorativ în limba vorbită, în comparaţie cu _copile!_ şi _copii!_, folosite cu sensul propriu în limba literară;_ bunico!_, în limba vorbită şi familiară, şi _bunică!_, în limba literară."


----------



## farscape

Excelent, mulţumesc pentru explicaţie anto33, eu unul am mai învăţat ceva.

Vorba aceea, cine are carte, îi învaţa şi pe alţii 

Numai bine,


----------

